# Snake Plant Propogation



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 17, 2015)

Noticed yesterday our snake plant Solid Snake is growing a new shoot  I'd love to propagate it, but it feels very firm and connected to the mother plant. 
Do I just yank it out?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 17, 2015)

Reach down with a sharp knife between the new plantlet and the mother plant. It is attached by a firm piece of root-like material. There should be little rootlets starting to grow already.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jul 17, 2015)

I read sand is good starter for snake plants?


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 17, 2015)

Just let it grow . But take one of the big leaves and cut it into 3 inch sections plant each section but it's self about a 1/2 inch deep in 24 hours of waiting to let the sections to want water . And in about a month or two the sections will send up a runner just like your pict . They are very easy to proper gate .


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Jul 17, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I read sand is good starter for snake plants?


The plant has a nother name also " mother - in - law's txxxg "


----------



## jaizei (Jul 17, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I read sand is good starter for snake plants?



I use a mix of compost, coir, vermiculite. Maybe some sand if I have it.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jul 17, 2015)

They like to be pot bound & can get very large with all the new shoots. They also have the most delightfully scented and surprising flowers. When the plant gets too large you can slice through the roots and repot the sections. 

When a blade/stalk is damaged at the tip, it will stop growing. Those damaged pieces are great candidates for propagation. I root mine in water & plant them in finished compost. Slicing them into smaller pieces & rooting in sand is another option. I wouldn't separate new growth until/unless the plant is huge & you need to limit its growth. 

All of my snake plants are scions of the plant my mother was given after surgery 50 years ago.


----------

